# the best way to travel with a pet in cargo



## islandpet (Oct 9, 2012)

We hear from LOTS of people who have to put their pets in cargo when they travel. Although it may sound risky, only 2 animals were lost last year when traveling in cargo. The airlines don't want their name on the list and many of them have pet programs to ease people's minds about their commitment to deliver your pet safely. Was your experience with your pet traveling in cargo a good one? What can you share to help people prepare for the experience?


----------

